# MSCA/MSCE



## Hortyhorty (May 29, 2011)

Hi all

I'm currently doing the above course and was just wondering what kind of job title I can look for when completing it?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you have no work experience at all and no IS or IT degree you'd probably have to look at a support role, junior network admin or junior windows admin role to start. A lot places will want at least a few years of professional experience.


----------



## Hortyhorty (May 29, 2011)

Hi Jmpc 

I am currently in an IT role where I support a factory of users with help from my manager from another factory. I have been in the role for 3 yrs but I'm still picking up bits as I go along


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you're looking for work start with something like CareerBuilder.com and create some saved searches based on a few different keywords. They can email you daily with opportunities in your area. Another site I like is Indeed.com which aggregates from several job sites.


----------



## Hortyhorty (May 29, 2011)

Oh right nice one thanks will give them a try, I would like to go in the way of servers since learning more about them with my course but not sure what names to put in for stuff like that lol, thanks again though for ur help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you dont know what jobs you could get with the MCSA and MCSE then you shouldn't be doing it.

The MCSA is for network administrators who have atleast 6 months experience where as the MCSE is for systems engineers who have atleast 12-18 months experience


----------



## Hortyhorty (May 29, 2011)

I'm sorry I thought this forum is for asking questions on, I have an idea of what I can do after passing but wanted a bit of ado use if that's ok with you!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I would start with things like Windows Administrator, Network Administrator, Systems Engineer. It also depends on what you want to do. If you want to manage servers then a system admin role might be a good choice.


----------



## Hortyhorty (May 29, 2011)

Thanks jmpc

Will put a try those sites and do a few searches, cheers for your time


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes but you dont get roles like network admin etc without first having prior experience in IT. It is very rare that someone walks into a network admin role regardless of their qualifications and certifications without having prior experience;.

Having high level certs without the experience to back them up can hold you back. There are certs for people who want to work in IT and certs for people who already work in IT. The MCSA/E are for people who already work in IT and have the required experience for those certs to back up.


----------



## Hortyhorty (May 29, 2011)

Yes but in my situation I have paid for my a+ to get me into IT where you could say I was slung in at the deep end looking after a whole factory of users with help from my manager who works in another one of our plants so I have had to learn a lot of stuff quick and thought I would put myself through the msca/Msce to learn and also understand a bit better what I have learnt already, I'm already virtualising servers at work and doing networking so yes I am In a way still a novis with just my A+ but have have a good bit of experience as well


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well you didn't mention that at first. I would say get your network+ first before going for the MCSA and when you get a bit more server experience then do the MCSE


----------

